# Adobe Audition: Aufnahme geht nicht



## jeta (16. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heiss Jeta, bin 26 und neu hier.
Entschuldigt meine laienhafte Ausdrucksweise, ich habe leider kaum Ahnung und bin momentan mit meinem Adobe Audition aufgeschmissen.

Zunächst einmal kann ich über Headset meist nichts hören, wenn ich das Programm öffne. Ich habe dann geschaut und bei Optionen "Monitoring", dann Audition-Mischung und dann "Immer Eingang" statt, wie vorher eingestellt "Smart Eingang" gewählt.
An meinem PC sind Boxen, ein Aleis IO 2 und ein Mischpult Phonic AM 220 angeschlossen,
Wenn ich nun ein neues Projekt beginne und einen Track auf Track1 ziehe und dann auf Track2 gehe um micht aufzunehmen, funktioniert dies nicht. Ich habe schon in den Einstellungen etc. geschaut, allerdings habe ich wie gesagt keine Ahnung. Das "R" ist nicht anklickbar. 
Gestern funktionierte es, fragt mich nicht wieso, nun nicht mehr 

Hat einer eine ungefähre Ahnung woran es liegen könnte?
Vielleicht sind meine Angaben vage, wenn noch was an Info fehlt, dann sagts mir, ich werde schauen, dass ich soviel Info wie möglich geben kann.

Vielen Dank schonmal für Antworten im Voraus!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## bokay (17. September 2009)

Etwas eingrenzen konntest du deine Fehlerquelle ja schon. ("R" nicht anklickbar).
Vergewissere dich ob der richtige Treiber eingestellt ist. Vergewissere dich ob Software-Intern der richtige Eingang auf die virtuelle Spur geroutet ist.
Ich besitze besagte Software leider nicht, aber ein Blick ins Handbuch kann dir sicher sagen wie man das anstellt...


----------



## The_Maegges (27. September 2009)

Möglicherweise hat dein Headset den Line-In im Windowsmixer umgestellt. Das passiert besonders gerne bei Headsets mit USB-Anschluß.

Geh mal in die Systemsteuerung und schau unter "Sound", welches Gerät und welcher Eingang für die Aufnahme zuständig sind. Da sollte dann dein Line-In drin stehen, an dem das Mischpult dran ist.

Wenn nicht: Korrigieren 

Viel Erfolg!


----------

